# Dinosaur sounds?????????????



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone!
Im trying to found some downloadable dinosaur sounds.
Any suggestions of a site?
My search didnt really turn up anything.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found some short sound clips.
Go here and search for dinosaur. http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Mean Rabbit has a whole pile of them - all free. Plus lots of others....

http://www.meanrabbit.com/wavhtml/wavepage.htm

Be sure to scroll all the way down to be able to jump to pages 2 & 3 as well.

A few years back I downloaded all the dino sounds and all the gun sounds... the result was about four minutes spliced wav's to create "Dino Hunt"!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hellvin said:


> Mean Rabbit has a whole pile of them - all free. Plus lots of others....
> 
> http://www.meanrabbit.com/wavhtml/wavepage.htm


I was about to link that same site. They've actually got quite a bit of wav files for various sound effects.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, you guys are awsome.
My search didnt return any of those.
Thanks for all the help.


----------

